# Schengen-And Exploring Europe



## Merticus (Sep 21, 2012)

I've been bouncing about different countries as I look for where I want to eventually settle.

This Schengen Visa however is giving me a right headache!

If I am in Europe and I decide that I like Belgium, Netherlands, Ireland or even Portugal, do I have to fly back to the US to apply for residency? Or is there some way to do it from the country I decide on?

Finding answers to that question has proven to be so difficult and calling Embassies hasn't given me any answers either. 

So.. I turn to you guys. Help?:fingerscrossed:


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Merticus said:


> I've been bouncing about different countries as I look for where I want to eventually settle.
> 
> This Schengen Visa however is giving me a right headache!
> 
> ...


yep - as a US citizen the only way to apply for residency in a European country is to do so from the US


----------

